# Fixing Gait



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I had a Tennessee walker for awhile, when he would start to pace, I would turn his head and use a leg to move out his hip, very slightly, as soon as he started the correct 4 beat gait the corrections were relaxed. I know you wouldn't have a leg que, lol, but maybe getting his front end a little off balance would get him in the proper gait??? Does that even make sense? lol


----------



## Dolly's Mom (Feb 14, 2014)

Lol that only makes sense cause I know horses.
I'll give it a shot thanks!


----------

